# Finally!



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Well, after months of searching, dead ends, failed surveys, unscrupulous listings, and even having my deposit not returned by a broker...

The S/V (formerly known as) Lagniappe, a 1988 C&C 30 MKII is MINE!

She will be renamed HANUMAN after the Hindu Deity.

Currently she is on the hard in Annapolis, but will be sailed to Mystic in the next couple of weeks. If I get the time off work I will be sailing her myself, otherwise I'm gonna have to hire a skipper to get her as far as NYC and then take her myself on a shakedown cruise down LI Sound and over to Block Island.

If you happen to see me along the way, be sure to stop over for a libation.

Here is the listing: http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/198...apolis-Marina,-Annapolis,-MD/MD/United-States

The broker was Tim Wilbricht at Annapolis Yacht Sales. Great guy and very helpful, went above and beyond!!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Hindu or not it is a good looking boat. Congrats!
Have a nice sail up the Chessy and NJ coast.


----------



## 2weelz4me (May 31, 2012)

That interior is real nice.


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice boat. I like aft head arrangements with opening to the v. Makes it feel bigger.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Thanks, the aft head, aft cabin (even if it's just a glorified quarter berth with the added privacy of a door) and walk out transom are the features that sold me on this model.

I would have preferred a C&C 34+ but my wallet wasn't thick enough


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats! I also like the name especially...That boat should hold it's value too I would think...c&C's have a good performance rep...just some of the other issues from early 80's gave 'em an asterisk along with many other boats from that era...by 1988...about all the screw ups that could be made with a newbuilding product(fiberglass) in 30 years since it went mainstream had pretty much been made already...and your boat pre-dates the '90-'91 recession that drove resin/glass prices through the roof finally...so it's likely well laid up with thick glass....


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

Congratulations! Hope you're able to get the time off so you can sail her all of the way back!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats... looking forward to the delivery report!


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Add Content


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Add Content


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

The delivery report smells like bloody knuckles, Delaware Bay mud, and diesel. 

We made it from Annapolis to Block Island, RI and I'm sitting here drinking a cold one contemplating A nap or another beer so I can't ***** too much

Overall the boat is in pretty good shape so all will be well after I get done with countless little projects. 

Mistake number one; After paying for a survey
On another C&C30 MKII that went south I got frustrated. Another MKII that I looked at previously was surveyed and the buyer backed out. Rather than have this boat surveyed I chose to purchase the survey that was already done. ( At about 50% of the cost plus the savings of another trip to Annapolis). Needless to say, since I didn't get a full sea trial nor get to follow the surveyor around so
there where some surprises. .. More to follow...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

RobGallagher said:


> The delivery report smells like bloody knuckles, Delaware Bay mud, and diesel.
> 
> We made it from Annapolis to Block Island, RI and I'm sitting here drinking a cold one contemplating A nap or another beer so I can't ***** too much
> 
> ...


Oh boy - this sounds like it's going to be a hell of a story. Have another cold one. We'll stand by.


----------

